# مولد طاقة متجدد "سؤال؟"



## Omar Mekkawy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
ما تكلفة مولد طاقة مستديمة متجددة قدرة 50 كيلو وات
و من اين نشتريه 
عن ثمن​


----------



## zaid zaid (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ عمر خالد
هل انت متاكد من الرقم ..؟؟
ان 50 كيلو واط بالنسبة للطاقة المستديمة قضية مكلفة
انا باعتقادي انك تقصد 5 كيلو واط اي 5000 واط بما يعادل 22 امبير
وعليك تحديد نوع الطاقة المستخدمة ان كانت طاقة الرياح او الطاقة الشمسية
فهما الطريقتان المعتمدتان الاسهل لحد الان
واستثنينا طاقة الحرارة الجوفية وطاقة الحيوية والهيدروجين او بحرق النفايات 
حيث هذه المجموعة تكون صعبة بالنسبة للمشاريع الصغيرة لتوليد الكهرباء
رغم ان الوقود الحيوي مناسب للاستخدام المباشر كطاقة وليس لتوليد الكهرباء بالنسبة للمشاريع الصغيرة
تحياتي لك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> الاخ عمر خالد
> هل انت متاكد من الرقم ..؟؟
> ان 50 كيلو واط بالنسبة للطاقة المستديمة قضية مكلفة
> انا باعتقادي انك تقصد 5 كيلو واط اي 5000 واط بما يعادل 22 امبير
> ...



السلام عليكم 
اريد مولد يعمل بطاقة الرياح بمناطق الصحراوية البعيدة للري 
قدرة 50 كيلو وات (50000) وات 
ممكن يكون المولد يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية أو الرياح 
و أيهما أرخص 
و شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد تركت الموضوع فترة طويلة و لم أجد أي ردود عن سؤالي
هذا شىء محزن......:55:
ارجوا مساعدتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اتطلع على هذا الرابط فربما تجد فيه ما يفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215797.html


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> اتطلع على هذا الرابط فربما تجد فيه ما يفيدك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215797.html



شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## zaid zaid (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ عمر
السلام عليكم
لا اعرف ان كنت قد اطلعت على مشاركة الاخ سولار بور في الرابط ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html
فهي ضمن الرينج الذي تحتاجه ومنتج في سوريا ويبدو انه معتمد
فعسى ان ينفعك في طلبك
انا لدي مقترح 
اعرف انه توجد هنالك مراوح تحول طاقة الرياح الى حركة مباشرةً وبالتالي تحرك مضخة المياه دون المرور بمرحلة الكهرباء وهي تلك المراوح المنتشرة في العالم الغربي في الريف والتي تحتوي على رياش عديدة
ولكن بصراحة لا اعرف اين تباع او كم قدرتها او الاعماق التي يمكن سحب الماء بواسطتها
لان بالتاكيد اختصار مرحلة الكهرباء سيزيد الفعل الناتج وكذلك المنظومة ارخص بشكل كبير
تحياتي لك
واعتذر عن التاخر بالرد
زيد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> الاخ عمر
> السلام عليكم
> لا اعرف ان كنت قد اطلعت على مشاركة الاخ سولار بور في الرابط ادناه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html
> ...


شكراً لك 
الرابط الذي بالأعلي مفيد جداً و به ما اريد 
شكراً لك على ردك السريع 
ولكن لم تتأخر بالرد
جزاك الله خيراً 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السعر العالمي لمنظومة كهرشمسية تعمل 24 ساعة في اليوم هو 6 - 8 دولار أمريكي لكل وات 
مراوح توليد الكهرباء قيمتها تتراوح بين ثلث وثلثين من السعر السابق حسب المنشأ والتطبيق والملحقات .
ويتوفر من كل الشركات ..


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> السعر العالمي لمنظومة كهرشمسية تعمل 24 ساعة في اليوم هو 6 - 8 دولار أمريكي لكل وات
> مراوح توليد الكهرباء قيمتها تتراوح بين ثلث وثلثين من السعر السابق حسب المنشأ والتطبيق والملحقات .
> ويتوفر من كل الشركات ..


شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة 
أمنى لك التوفيق 
و جزاك الله خيراً​


----------

